# Sony XBR65X900C



## Pigman (Nov 21, 2012)

Hi,
I was thinking of getting this TV. But I had a few questions. I think it is brand new, so if they cannot be answered yet I understand. I was wondering if the included stand can be configured with the legs closer to the middle of the TV. With the legs on the ends, it will be too wide for my TV stand. Also I was wondering how the 3d performance is.

Thank you for your time,
Allan


----------



## thrillcat (Mar 25, 2014)

I just picked up the 43" 830C and I believe they use the same stand design which is not flexible. It's all one piece in a modified U-shape. 

EDIT: Just looked at this set again and they are NOT the same stand design.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thrillcat (Mar 25, 2014)

Oh, and the 43" doesn't have 3D so I can't speak to that performance. The performance in general though is pretty good. AndroidTV is coming along, though not well documented by Sony. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Our first 65X900C arrived yesterday and if our techs have time we're wall mounting it in our showroom. I'll check out the stand and some 3D content once it's set-up.

Great looking TV.

-Robert


----------



## Pigman (Nov 21, 2012)

Well I went ahead and pulled the trigger. Mine should be arriving Friday. I talked to the Eric at World Wide Stereo, and he said it is passive 3d, and the stand can be adjusted inward, so you won't need a tv stand that is 60 inches wide to set it on. I can get exact stand measurements on Friday. I don't know if they have any left, but World Wide sold me this TV for $2998, with free shipping. I purchased through Amazon, although I think he may be sold out since I don't see it on Amazon any more.


So about the passive 3d. I know it halves the resolution, but does this matter on a 4k tv? I mean it should be 2k, which means better than 1080P right? Since the 3d blu ray is only 1080 p I shouldnt see a reduction in quality right?


----------



## thrillcat (Mar 25, 2014)

Pigman said:


> So about the passive 3d. I know it halves the resolution, but does this matter on a 4k tv? I mean it should be 2k, which means better than 1080P right? Since the 3d blu ray is only 1080 p I shouldnt see a reduction in quality right?


Well, 4K is, in my opinion, a little misleading. It's essentially 2160p, or twice the lines of resolution of 1080p, but they decided to call it 4K instead, which is also misleading because it's really only 3840 (1920 x 2) wide.

That being said, the answer to your question will depend on the set. If the set doubles the 1080p source first, then cuts it in half for the passive 3D, in theory you're getting (upconverted) 1080p resolution.

Will it look better than passive 3D on a 1080p set? Probably, but I doubt it can actually be 1080p, it will still be upconverted.


----------



## Pigman (Nov 21, 2012)

Thanks for the info. I can't wait for it to arrive. I've been on a 50 inch 1080i Plasma for the past 14 years. I am sure I will be very happy with what I get.


----------

